# Smokin Al's "Judy's buns"



## boykjo (Jan 23, 2017)

I've been making rolls for about a year now using a long ferment time with a small amount of yeast following this instructional and recipe. http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/crusty-european-style-hard-rolls-recipe  Its very time consuming and my results vary every time I make them and have successes and failures. I decided to try something new and had an interest in Al's post on Judy's buns. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/241462/judys-buns  I have to say they are a hit. I almost kick myself in the arse for not trying them earlier. The Mrs. really like them and they were perfect. great flavor, crust and texture and they were a whole lot easier to make. One thing I added to the recipe was king Arthur cake enhancer which is supposed to soften and make the bread rolls not harden so fast. This was recommended by the king Arthur help line to add when I was making the European rolls...

Thanks Al for the Thread. They are awesome and I'm ready to grab another one....................
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















IMG_2012.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Jan 23, 2017






Joe


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 23, 2017)

They look great Joe.  I make Al's pretzel buns alot.

Now I need to try these


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 23, 2017)

I love Richie like a brother, but the Miss Judy recipes have really rocked and made for some excellent sides and breads!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 24, 2017)

Those look awesome Joe!

They look like they came out of Judy's oven!

I'll tell Judy about the cake enhancer.

Al


----------



## whistech (Jan 24, 2017)

Joe, those buns look delicious!


----------



## boykjo (Jan 24, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> Those look awesome Joe!
> 
> They look like they came out of Judy's oven!
> 
> ...















cake enhancer.jpg



__ boykjo
__ Jan 24, 2017






Add 2 to 4 tablespoons (Box says 1 TBSP per cup of flower) cake enhancer to your cake batter or yeast bread dough, and your cakes and loaves will be softer, moister, and stay fresher longer.
[h5]What you get[/h5]
We discovered this "miracle ingredient" in Europe. And our cakes and soft sandwich breads - including gluten-free - haven't been the same since! 10-ounce bag.
[h5]Dietary information[/h5]

Kosher.
GMO-free.
Certified gluten-free and packed in a dedicated gluten-free facility.
[h5]Care & storage[/h5]
Store cool and dry for 1 year.
[h5]Test kitchen tips[/h5]
We did the tests - it makes a noticeable difference!
[h5]More information[/h5]
And what IS Cake Enhancer, exactly? It's rice starch, polyglycerol ester, and mono- and diglycerides of fatty acids - complicated looking words, but nothing to be afraid of. These fatty acids come from vegetable fats, and act as emulsifiers, allowing fats and liquids to combine more easily. They also serve as stabilizers and texture enhancers. Widely used in commercial baked products, they keep baked goods fresh and soft, and help cakes stay light and fluffy.

I woke up this morning and the last 2 were soft and moist and didnt have a chance. Made another batch...


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 24, 2017)

These are making me hungry. Got it thx.


----------



## tropics (Jan 24, 2017)

Joe Thanks I have been having trouble keeping my bread soft.Just ordered this

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 24, 2017)

Thanks Joe!

Did you order it from King Arthur?

Al


----------



## boykjo (Jan 24, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> Thanks Joe!
> 
> Did you order it from King Arthur?
> 
> Al


ordered it from amazon. Thought it was a little pricey at 15.11 but it should go a long way


----------



## tropics (Jan 24, 2017)

boykjo said:


> SmokinAl said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Joe!
> ...


Jo it was $14.95 from KA

Richie

Thanks for the heads up on that


----------

